# Hauntcast 13 is now served!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Serving up a smorgasbord of Haunt delicacies featuring an interview with the godfather of home haunting Gary Corb from Hallowed Haunting Grounds.

Hauntcast - Radio Show for Home Haunters & Halloween Enthusiasts


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Sounds like a great line-up - can't wait to listen. (Also, this has the added bonus of unnerving the family if I have this on while Xmas decorating ;] )


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Cool! Can't wait to hear about the secrets of the Hallowed Haunting Grounds. A seriously classic, creepy haunt, and seriously missed!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I listened this morning and it is great as usual.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

LOVED IT! Again, a great show. Lucky for you, you don't have any brains. heheh. That skit cracked me up,


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Another great show!
The interview with Gary Corb was really interesting. I'm looking forward to hearing the rest of it.
I missed the "prop guys," though!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks all! I'm editing the last of the interview now. Man Gary can talk. The Prop Guys need to dry out for a few months, but I have a new member of the Scream team appearing on the 26th. Someone you all know.


----------

